# Plz answer hermit crab leg loss



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi I have had my two hermit crabs for a few months now and this morning one had dropped both claws. I need help in answering and I am prepared for the worst. Please help me.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you provide them with _both_ salt water and fresh water, in separate bowls? This is vital to their health. Is the environment kept humid?

As long as they are in a healthy environment, the legs will grow back eventually. He may have trouble eating for some time if he lost both claws.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea I have both and they are dechlorinated, the haven't been fighting because the other one is in a molt. The humidity is decent, i spray the room regularly. Hopefully the grow back and she doesnt die


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Inverts are pretty good about regrowing legs.
As long as she can eat she'll be fine.
Maybe watch to see if she can eat? They never give up so she'll probably figure something out.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

What are the odds of her being alright? I mean she was fine then just dropped them, I've had her for a while and she hasn't molted yet I'm getting more sand to entice her. Will this help her?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm actually not sure what caused the dropping of legs...
Is she getting enough calcium? A calcium sand would be a good idea.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, I heard somewhere that when they dont have their pinchers peanut butter is a good idea for easy feed and a source of energy. Is this true I might look into calcium sand then if that could help in future


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, they need a lot of calcium to be healthy, and calcium sand gives them calcium (I'm not sure if they eat it or what).
I'd do the peanut butter, makes sense to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

okay hopefully she'll be fine, other websites say that she might die and then others say she'll be fine. I hope I can save her!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck with her! Let me know what happens!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

She died this morning and I think it was the new light that caused the leg loss


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear!
Is the other guy okay? 
You'll need a new one soon, I've heard tales of a crab stop eating after it's friend died.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, i will be getting a couple I have a nice big tank for them now


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I think you need to separate them while one is molting, and have a few inches of sand for them to burrow. Just curious, are their shells painted, cause that's not good for them. Sorry about your female.


----------



## viviandponyo (May 21, 2012)

Luv hermit crabs and have 3 of them myself... so sorry for your loss... I know how that feels....


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I have four crabs now one looks like a tiger and I have only natural shells in there. I know how to go about hermit crabs I made sure I studied haha. I love my new guys.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I know she is dead but here is a note: Do NOT use calcium sand, if you put water on it you can see how it sticks together and hardens. Hermit crabs have been known to become trap in there shells from the calcium sand and have a slow death. For calcium feed them egg shells, shrimp etc. 
http://www.hermitcrabparadise.com/crabcare/terrariums/bedding.php This is a great forums about hermit crabs, and the people that help make it have kept crabs alive for 10+ years and one crab owned by a lady is 35 years old and still going strong.


----------

